# Property Values And Commercial Medical Marijuana



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I can see it now. More land in pot growing than corn. Wait until there is a shortage of Doritos because of it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> We have a place in Au Gres Twp. It will be interesting to see what happens near us, taking in consideration what is/has been going on for some time.


No need to wait and see. Property zone commercial in Au Gres township is already going way up. I know of at least a couple properties that have more than doubled in value in the last year there. Now if the fall marijuana ballot initiated fails for recreational sales in MI, then things will go back to the way it was, but all indications show that it will likely pass by a landslide. The 800 pound gorilla in the room though is the FEDs who could disrupt all the state pot laws. I really think it could be a big issue in upcoming elections.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

My city has an ordinance against grow operations. There was a grow operation in a commercial building near my house. We had it shut down. When the city inspectors learned the building was being used without being inspected, they demanded to be let in. The operators moved out at night. The police checked it the next day.
The building owner claimed ignorance. Said he didn’t know who leased it or what they were doing in it. He got smart and made some phone calls after being told his building was in jeopardy.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

petronius said:


> My city has an ordinance against grow operations. There was a grow operation in a commercial building near my house. We had it shut down. When the city inspectors learned the building was being used without being inspected, they demanded to be let in. The operators moved out at night. The police checked it the next day.
> The building owner claimed ignorance. Said he didn’t know who leased it or what they were doing in it. He got smart and made some phone calls after being told his building was in jeopardy.


Until we figure out if the Feds will allow it, I suppose every building is in jeopardy from search and seizure. It's such a weird balance - investors investing with a lot of assumptions and the Feds somewhat undecided what they will do.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

You could always open a pizzeria on your property.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> You could always open a pizzeria on your property.


Or a taco stand.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

petronius said:


> Or a taco stand.


A Taco Bell would have been my second choice.


----------



## paperhead (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a pot green\grow house on the 10 acre parcel near the back of my property. It is all legal. (No I don't own it) The only issue i have is in Sept and the beginning if Oct. Skunk smell from air vents. I do believe the smell during harvest season effects the deer i think it effects their sense of smell. My trail cams during this time are picture less. Once they harvest all the deer come back.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd be thinking who is gonna be trying to break in over there, hopefully it stays low key/ low profile and doesn't hurt property values.

I'd be ready to record and document any wrong doing so if this go south you can use the evidence to shut it down.





xx13 said:


> I'm in one of the townships in Michigan that passed the right to grow ,process and dispense licensed commercial marijuana. I found out today that they want to put a processing building across the street from me. I live in a farm, residential area,I know that the township will make some money out of the deal and I'm ok with that . I'm worried about property values on my place . I'm not against weed and to each his own. I'm I overacting about this ? What would u think if they put this across the street from your little piece of heaven?


----------

